# Anxiety Busters DP/DR Cure



## Hopefull1 (May 12, 2006)

Has anyone tried this? They claim a permanent natural cure for DP/DR.

http://www.anxietybusters.com


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i do not for one minute believe that anxiety can be 'cured' life throws too much at us for us to remian anxiety/stress free........
anxiety can be lessoned but its all due to the same repetative factors

1/diet
2/cutting out stimulants
3/correct breathing
4/exercise
5/cbt


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

this smells like spamming.


----------



## Hopefull1 (May 12, 2006)

Definately not spam. I am desperately trying to help my daugther get through this. The anxiety busters program looks to good to be true, and you know what they say about that, claiming that dp is only temorpary and once the anxiety is dealt with the dp will fade. I would gladly buy the cd's if I thought it might work. It has been very frustrating trying to work with the "medical community" over the last year. Experimenting with medications and going through 3 ISSD therapists with no results. I have bought and read all the books and make conributions to NODID. I am not even sure what NODID does but it seems like they trying to do something about this. Any help or recomendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm sorry if i offended you in any way but the one liner followed by the link to some very popular 'miracle cure' just triggered my suscpicion. ('triggered my suspicion'- we do have a linguo out here :lol: )Well, although the point in this mail was initially to apologize for my misunderstanding, i have been to the site youve pointed us and , despite the fact that i havent had the occasion to try it out nor did i any of them...it looks like it is a scam. but as i said that is but my humble opinion.as for DP/DR, as we named our two beloved disorders, seems to be , indeed, temporary and it will eventually fade away, as many testimonials on this board will testify, after some inner conflictual knot has been untied. The recovered person will then go through a gradual process during which he'll redefine himself and regain a full social emotional functionality. however, in order for that to happen, certain conditions are required, and they vary from one person to another.so there is no real bingo-banjo combination.some have made it through medication, some through rest, some other speak of thourough self-introspection and eventually coming to terms with that one tiny skeleton that was too big to fit in the closet.argh. what do i know? there are as many solutions as there are many things that trigger this curse. I am sorry if i couldnt give you exactely all the info you need but im hoping that you'll figure it out for your daughter.

Gabriel


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes I agree- the program is probably kinda a scam. Although I am sure the cd's woudl have some info you money is probably better spent on professional care. Although who knows- if all other roads are exhausted give it a shot! I took a look at the website myself however they are jut going to outline a diet and breathing exercises etc. which my therapist already helps me with. But diet/exercise/breating exercises are all important so maybe t will work for her! And I think there is very high hope htat once the anxiety is dealt with the DP will fade away. At least for myself, if my anxiety is undercontrol I have no Dp symptoms... only when my anxiety is out of control do I slip into my dp state. I woudl strongly suggest CBT and finding a therapist your daughter trusts and has faith in! Best of luck to her... there will be a solution out there somehwere just dont give up!


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

jc said:


> i do not for one minute believe that anxiety can be 'cured' life throws too much at us for us to remian anxiety/stress free........
> anxiety can be lessoned but its all due to the same repetative factors
> 
> 1/diet
> ...


I have tried and currently do all of these, except focusing on breathing....and still have severe anxiety for weeks on end. I don't know what gives.


----------



## Hopefull1 (May 12, 2006)

Thank you for your replies and incouragment. My thinking is that if I get some kind of program like that it will cause her to think and focus on the DP more, or I guess the other option is to just ignore it and maybe it will go away, which is not really working. I guess I was just wondering if anyone has actually tried their program. The Doctor selling it, (I am not sure what kind of Doctor she is) claims to have had DP herself at one time.

I also read about some guy on the http://www.hppdonline.com forum being cured with one session of Reichian Theaphy (not Rieki). Anybody ever heard of or tried this approach?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

kelson12 said:


> jc said:
> 
> 
> > i do not for one minute believe that anxiety can be 'cured' life throws too much at us for us to remian anxiety/stress free........
> ...


i know kelson im with you on that believe me.... some things do work though but thay have to be carried out on a long term basis(almost religiously),but for me sticking to anything for a long period of time is hard work... the breathing did help me with morning anxiety i followed the correct breathing every morning for 2 months solid and it worked to stamp that out,exercise again helps but i hate gyms so i stick to more enjoyable light exercise (cycling,swimming,walking) this helps...
diet,or rather a clean healthy diet has helped me as im lighter and being lighter does help me feel better,call me vain but i personally cannot be overweight and happy !
i stopped drinking coffee 2 years ago and i only drink caffeine free tea... this also helps.
cbt,well the self talk thing was difficult for me because the dp caused me to become introspective and cbt made me concentrate on my thoughts and what i was really trying to do was become less introspective and focus 'outwards' but it can be useful on occasion when facing the fear .....

i think we will be stuck with anxiety problems for years but they will lesson over time,my only nightmare is to think of the time i have wasted over this illness,thats what kills me WHAT A F**KING WASTE OF TIME AND ENERGY !!!!!!!!!!!

thats the only way to describe the past 15 years for me


----------

